# Montar un pequeño taller de carpintería



## Cold_Fire (17 Sep 2011)

Buenas,

Por resumirlo mucho, me planteo trasladar un pequeñísimo taller de carpinteria que tengo en una habitación de casa (mucha herramienta manual, y maquinaria portátil y pequeña mucho más cercana al bricolaje que a lo industrial) a algún pequeño local, a la vez que adquiero alguna máquina más que me permita crecer un poco.

Estoy completamente perdido en este tema de iniciar una actividad en un local.

No estaría abierto al público.
El ruido es mi mayor miedo, aunque no es ni un ruido continuo ni excesivamente alto.

¿Cómo creeis que tendría el tema de licencias y demás? ¿Por donde debería empezar?

Gracias por cualquier idea que podais aportar.


----------



## F.GARDEL (17 Sep 2011)

Deberías ir al ayuntamiento a preguntar y te crujirán seguro; te preguntarán por el tipo de actividad y necesitarás no sólo la licencia de actividad con su papelo y su coste y además seguro que acondicionar el local. ¿cuántos metros necesitas? imagino que en la ciudad y para uso profesional.


----------



## Cold_Fire (17 Sep 2011)

El local con que tenga suelo, luz y agua me vale. Como digo sería trasladar cosas que ya tengo en casa y sumar algunas otras, mesas grandes con pequeña maquinaria encima, básicamente.

Me vale el local más escondido y peor comunicado del mundo, con el espacio que tiene el salón de cualquier casa de tamaño medio me valdría. 

¿A qué te refieres con uso profesional? ¿Si montase exactamente lo mismo en un local pero fuera para uso personal, por el gusto de tener un taller como hobby, no habría licencias de por medio?

También puede que la palabra carpintería suene a demasiado industrial, el tema es más artesanía y trabajos pequeñitos que lo que sugiere la palabra carpintería.


----------



## F.GARDEL (17 Sep 2011)

Efestivamente, si es para uso personal no necesitas licencia, simplemente sentido común y no montar en el salón de casa o en el garaje algo que se pueda incendiar o explotar. El mayor riesgo son los vecinos que puedan denunciarte y una inspección te obligue a sacar licencia de actividad industrial, pero no tendría sentido que se metan contigo. Conozco a varios que tienen montado su taller de carpintería en una caseta en su finca y na de na de papeleo. 

Por ejemplo, mi pater es un friki de la electrónica y tiene en casa su minitaller; está buscando un bajo por el barrio para instalarse más cómodamente y que los nietos no le molesten. No necesita pedir permiso a nadie para entretenerse cómo más le convenga.

Echale un vistazo a las ordenanzas municipales sobre ruido y esas cosas.


----------



## Tarúguez (18 Sep 2011)

Un taller de carpintería, o de cualquier otra cosa sujeta al Reglamento de Actividades, necesita:


Licencia urbanística

Licencia de actividad

Licencia de instalaciones: electricidad, maquinaria, clima, ...

Licencia de apertura


Instalación taller [Archivo] - Foros Sólo Arquitectura


Traspaso de licencia

“Para agilizar los trámites, busca locales que ya tengan una licencia concedida para la misma actividad que quieres realizar. Si abres un restaurante, busca un local que ya tenga un negocio de restauración y la licencia de actividad concedida. Si no haces grandes obras, bastará con solicitar el cambio de titular de la licencia”, explica Esther Las Heras.


Negocios en casa

Para los negocios en un comunidad de vecinos, más que el criterio de la Administración debes tener en cuenta la opinión de los inquilinos. “Te puedes encontrar con que no puedes abrir un negocio si la comunidad de propietarios se niega a autorizarlo. Es un aspecto importante cuando se trata de negocios como una consulta o cualquier otro que suponga el paso continuo de clientes subiendo y bajando escaleras. Para evitar sorpresas, antes de alquilar o comprar, lo mejor es preguntar y que se someta a votación”, comenta la asesora legal de AJE Madrid.

Cuidado con la normativa antiincendios

“Algo muy habitual es que un emprendedor alquile una nave industrial para cualquier actividad, por ejemplo, un taller de carpintería, pero no sabe qué tiene que hacer en materia de incendios y autorización de vertidos. De estos, el tema de incendios es muy importante. Tanto, que los cambios necesarios pueden llevarte a cambiarte a otro local porque te saldrá más rentable. La normativa es muy estricta con las naves antiguas y se pueden encontrar con que de elegir bien el local a escoger uno en el que nos van a pedir muchos requisitos que no teníamos previstos puede haber una diferencia entre gastarse 1.000 euros para cumplir con la normativa a invertir tranquilamente 40.000 euros”, asegura José Luis López Latorre.

Atención al público

En los negocios de atención al público los principales problemas surgen por las salidas de emergencia y por el número de baños necesarios. Además del que destines a clientes, necesitarás uno para tus empleados y otro para personas minusválidas. 

Acelerar los trámites - Trámites y licencias para abrir un negocio - Información - Crear una empresa - Empresas, Pymes, Autónomos, Empresarios - EMPRENDEDORES.es



Pero ni se le ocurra hacerlo a su bola:

_b) Sometimiento a previa licencia y otros actos de control preventivo.» 

2ª) Recomendación; en el sentido de que se proceda a disponer la clausura y cese efectivo del taller de carpintería sito en (...) de esa localidad, previo trámite de audiencia al titular de la actividad y, dado que no cuenta con licencia de apertura, pudiendo reputarse por tanto como clandestino, según reiterada Jurisprudencia y, dado que tampoco se ha adecuado a lo exigido en la Disposición Transitoria Primera del Decreto 74/1996, de 20 de Febrero, por el que se aprobó el Reglamento de Calidad del Aire, en tanto en cuanto que la citada actividad emite ruidos molestos.(...)._


Defensor del Pueblo Andaluz


Sinceramente, yo no lo haría así, son demasiados los requisitos, además piensa que aparte de los vecinos, casualidad de que un día tengas abierto y pase la autoridad, olores por barniz, pintura, decapante etc, serrín que sabes que hay gente que es especialmente proclive a notarlo, quizá la inflamabilidad de los productos, poca ventilación, si un día tuvieras la grandísima putada de tener un siniestro y aún perjudicar a algún vecino, y no tuviéses un seguro en condiciones, sería muy chungo para tí.

Y el seguro te va a pedir unas instalaciones que te tendrá que instalar alguien en base a un proyecto, en base a una actividad, en base a una licencia.

Sigue como estás, y con ojo si empiezas a meter alguna máquina más, si tienes vecinos cerca.

Saludos.


----------



## automono (19 Sep 2011)

si no es para uso comercial (no vas a vender en el taller), nada de nada, simplemente te alquilas un garaje cerrado con luz y arreando.
Y si es para trabajar y vender, pero no vienen clientes ni nada, pues lo mismo.
Te aconsejo que las puertas no sean de cristal, que llaman demasiado la atención, mejor una de madera o persiana metálica (siempre cerrado todo)


----------



## Sr Quispe (25 Mar 2019)

Cold_Fire dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Por resumirlo mucho, me planteo trasladar un pequeñísimo taller de carpinteria que tengo en una habitación de casa (mucha herramienta manual, y maquinaria portátil y pequeña mucho más cercana al bricolaje que a lo industrial) a algún pequeño local, a la vez que adquiero alguna máquina más que me permita crecer un poco.
> 
> ...



Hola, llegaste a encontrar el espacio para tu taller. yo tambien ando buscando. me gusta hacer maquetas grandes de aviones y necesito un espacio minimo de 20m2. como has hecho? lamentablemente los alquileres de locales comerciales son muy elevados para mi presupuesto. Puedo pagar 150 euros


----------



## Cold_Fire (25 Mar 2019)

Sr Quispe dijo:


> Hola, llegaste a encontrar el espacio para tu taller. yo tambien ando buscando. me gusta hacer maquetas grandes de aviones y necesito un espacio minimo de 20m2. como has hecho? lamentablemente los alquileres de locales comerciales son muy elevados para mi presupuesto. Puedo pagar 150 euros



Hola,
mi ampliación al final fue un coitus interruptus, trasladé el taller de la habitación al salón mientras encontraba algún local pequeño, y al final entre medias me salió trabajo en otra cosa y el taller volvió a la habitación para las cuatro cosas que yo hago en casa.

Por lo que yo estuve mirando y consultando la mejor opción que tenía y que creo que tú tienes es lo que me comentaron a mí más arriba, un local pequeño o un trastero que estén escondidos en alguna callejuela donde puedas trabajar a puerta cerrada sin dar mucho el cante.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (26 Mar 2019)

Sr Quispe dijo:


> Hola, llegaste a encontrar el espacio para tu taller. yo tambien ando buscando. me gusta hacer maquetas grandes de aviones y necesito un espacio minimo de 20m2. como has hecho? lamentablemente los alquileres de locales comerciales son muy elevados para mi presupuesto. Puedo pagar 150 euros



Alquila un trastero, cierra la puerta y ha trabajar...(sistema americano)

Trasteros, Guardamuebles y Almacenes en Alquiler


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Mar 2019)

Este es uno de los motivos por los que en España jamás saldrán HP (Hewlet-Packard), o Rolls-Royce etc.


----------

